
Tell HN: HN and Slack Office Hours with YC Partners this Friday - kevin
YC Partners, Jared Friedman and Trevor Blackwell, will be doing online office hours on HN this Friday (Feb 26) at 11am PT.<p>We&#x27;ll put up a new thread that morning and if you&#x27;d like help with your startup, post a top-level comment with a one or two sentence description of what you do and the first thing you&#x27;d like to talk about. The community will vote, and Jared and Trevor will answer the top questions.
======
kevin
Jared will also be doing open office hours on Slack from 2-4pm PT on Friday
(Feb 26). If you'd like help with your startup, but want your questions
answered in a private setting, sign up here by end of day on Feb 23:

[https://apply.ycombinator.com/events/13](https://apply.ycombinator.com/events/13).

~~~
zodiac
When exactly was "end of day"? I tried submitting at 4:50pm PST, February 23
and it said that applications had closed...

edit: also, the event page says sign up by "Wednesday, February 24".

~~~
sr_banksy
yep. tried to do the same!

~~~
zodiac
I just emailed jared, it was a mistake and he's reopened it.

------
minimaxir
"Tell HNs" no longer appear in the HN front page, which seems unintentional
given announcements such as these.

~~~
staz
Are you sure? because I saw it on the front page

~~~
minimaxir
It wasn't at the front page until hours after submission.

Ask posts are stuck in the same purgatory too.

